# Clarion 8670RT



## genaro_ramos (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,

I recently bought here in Mexico a Clarion 8670RT but I can't find ANYTHING about it, the most close for this model is the 8825RT. It looks like a new, no scratches.

Have you ever seen something like this before?. I'll appreciate any information about this, like wiring diagram, functions, etc.

Thanks

I can't put the images because it's my first Post.


----------



## genaro_ramos (Oct 7, 2015)

I was trying to find something on ebay for my classic Golf Mk2 and I found this rare model.


----------



## genaro_ramos (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally found on Mercado Libre, here are the photos of the HU.


----------



## genaro_ramos (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

I like it, I had one of this, the sound was great...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

I have the service manual for the 8670R.


----------

